# 1,600 Photo Files Corrupted



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

I just recently noticed this message appearing on 1,600 of my photo files: Sorry, Photos can't open this file because the format is currently unsupported, or the file is corrupted.

Problem is, these file formats have never been unsupported or corrupted. They've always been viewable. This encompasses two years of saved photographs and have always been accessible. Not all of the photo files are inaccessible. Just files starting at a certain date.

How is this solved and why has it happened?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Are they backed up?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If your HDD/SSD got bad sectors after a certain date, all the files on the Bad Sectors will be corrupted.
You can download *DiskGenius* in my signature, and select your disk. Go to the Toolbar to *Disk/View SMART *information which will give you a quick view of the Health of your Drive. Anything less then Good, means the drive should be replaced. You can also go to *View or Repair Bad Sectors/Start Verify*. This will take much longer but give you a map of any Bad Sectors on your drive. If you have more then a couple, the drive needs to be replaced.
As we always say, any data that you can't live without should be backed up to another drive or two and or a Cloud service or you will loose it.


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

spunk.funk said:


> If your HDD/SSD got bad sectors after a certain date, all the files on the Bad Sectors will be corrupted.
> You can download *DiskGenius* in my signature, and select your disk. Go to the Toolbar to *Disk/View SMART *information which will give you a quick view of the Health of your Drive. Anything less then Good, means the drive should be replaced. You can also go to *View or Repair Bad Sectors/Start Verify*. This will take much longer but give you a map of any Bad Sectors on your drive. If you have more then a couple, the drive needs to be replaced.
> As we always say, any data that you can't live without should be backed up to another drive or two and or a Cloud service or you will loose it.


It's a 512 GB Team Group Vulcan, 2.5" SSD. Model T253TG512 C301. It was manufactured in 2020. Seems like it shouldn't be failing. It's used constantly, but not executing anything difficult. I don't game. Just normal tasking. I'll follow your advice and try DiskGenius and Disk/View SMART, tomorrow or next week. Thanks, spunk.funk,


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

Corday said:


> Are they backed up?


No.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

Which file format are we talking about ?

If it's jpg then sometimes you just need to re-name them (keeping the jpg format). I'd try it with one or two and see if it works.

Another way can be to change their format to psd (used by a lot of photo editors) and see if that allows you access to them. Again, I'd try with one or two to see whether it works.

You could also try opening a command prompt (run as an administrator) and running the command *SFC /Scannow *this will check your system files, and fix any corrupt ones, this could be causing your system to report your image files as corrupt when they're not.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Viewing the *SMART *data takes a couple of minutes. 
If you decide to *Scan for Bad Sectors* it will take several hours. HDD's and SSD's Fail, no matter how they are used or how old they are.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Do yourself a favor by getting into the habit of making a verified backup to external storage every weekend or so. (Note that you can be using the computer while the backup is being made).

Go here Reflect Free Edition then scroll down a bit to the *Reflect 8 Free* version*.*


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

Gary R said:


> Which file format are we talking about ?
> 
> If it's jpg then sometimes you just need to re-name them (keeping the jpg format). I'd try it with one or two and see if it works.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Gary R. I'll follow your advice and try these possible solutions.


----------



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

SpywareDr said:


> Do yourself a favor by getting into the habit of making a verified backup to external storage every weekend or so. (Note that you can be using the computer while the backup is being made).
> 
> Go here Reflect Free Edition then scroll down a bit to the *Reflect 8 Free* version*.*


Thanks, SpywareDr.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

You're welcome.


----------



## HavFun (Oct 26, 2009)

Do all of the files that won't open have the same file extension? If so, you may have a codec missing somehow. You may only need to install a codec pack to get back to being able to see the images.


----------



## oldtreker (Aug 3, 2014)

I’ve had a similar problem with photos that are downloaded from iCloud or Microsofts Onedrive. It transfers them automatically to my computer but when I delete them from my phone they leave the cloud but not my pc’s. So the photo is gone but the remaining link can’t find the photo. They are all tagged iOS jpeg 123456 etc. Im not sure how to delete them.


----------

